# Session bleibt bestehen :-(



## Alex2xm (28. September 2003)

Hallo Forum,

habe folgendes Problem:
Auf meinem Win XP Pro System ist des XAMPP 1.0 installiert. 
Nun habe ich ein Loginskript geschrieben, welche benutzt wird um im Adminbereich einer Intranetseite zu arbeiten. 

Hier der Code für meines Login-Cheks

```
<?PHP
session_start();
 if($login) 
 { 
	$name = $HTTP_POST_VARS['name']; 
	$pass = $HTTP_POST_VARS['pass']; 
	$pass = md5($pass); 
	$check = "SELECT * FROM `".$my_table."` WHERE name LIKE '".$name."' AND pass = '".$pass."'"; 
$check_result = mysql_query($check); 
$result = mysql_num_rows($check_result); 
if($result > 0) 
{ 
$logedin = TRUE; 
session_register("logedin_admin"); 
echo "<br><br><br>";
echo "Id: ".session_id();
echo "Bitte klicken zum <a href=\"logout.php\">Logout</a> "; 
} 
else 
{ 
echo "Die Daten waren falsch."; 
} 
} 
?>
```


Das funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Jede weitere Seite im Adminbereich soll nur dann angezeigt werden, wenn auch die Session gültig ist, sprich User eingeloggt.
Das realisiere ich mit folgendem Code


```
<?php 
session_start(); 
if(session_is_registered("logedin_admin") && $_SESSION['logedin_admin']) 
{ 
echo "Sie sind eingeloggt.<br><a href=\"logout.php\">Ausloggen</a>"; 
} 
else 
{ 
echo "Sie sind nicht eingeloggt."; 
} 
?>
```


Das Problem ist nun, dass wenn ich mich mittels Logout.php auslogge 


```
<?php 	session_start(); 
       	session_unset ("logedin_admin"); 
        session_destroy(); 
?>
```


und direkt eine der Unterseiten z.B. news.php aufrufe ich immer noch die ID der Session bekomme. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Alexander


----------



## KICK (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Bin zwar auch kein Session Experte, aber probier mal nur folgendes in die logout.php einzutragen ->

<?php 
session_unset (); 
session_destroy(); 
echo "Logout erfolgreich";
?>


Hatte mit dieser Logout-funktion bisher noch kein Problem. Habe es bisher aber auch nur auf kleineren Pages in der Praxis getestet!

GreetZ Kick


----------

